# Pin, Big Snake



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Almost finished with him, so putting this up.
Name: Pin
Gender: Male
Height: ~10 feet
Body type: Muscular, with a small musclegut
Species: Snake (anthro, not naga), Boa.
Markings: Like this: http://www.freesnake.com/groundboa.html Only more spaced out, wide. Tightens near the head/arms/legs.
Colors: http://www.seducingwithstyle.com/wp-...-of-blue22.jpg "Colombia blue" for his stomach, Black for his major outer color, and  "Persian Blue" or a mid-range blue, or maybe even a light blue for his  stripes/"rivers". They don't have to be that ONE SPECIAL shade, but you  know, just to get an idea of his colors. 
Physical description: Very tall and muscular, with a loooong tail. His belly area separate from his back colors, which extends from his chest to the underside of his tail, and crosses through his crotch/butt area. Rest of his body is covered in the markings up there ^ like a ground boa. Has plantigrade legs and face is mostly like a snake's, but with human eyes. He's usually very shy and nervous. Tail like this: http://e621.net/post/show/41436/anus-claws-cobra-controller-gaming-gunzcon-male-mu Very well hung.
Clothes: Depends. Usually wears a set of plain swimshorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 29, 2011)

Kind of odd that a snake would be digitigrade. There is some consensus that they descended from lizards (lizards are their closest relatives in any event), which are almost universally plantigrade as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Kind of odd that a snake would be digitigrade. There is some consensus that they descended from lizards (lizards are their closest relatives in any event), which are almost universally plantigrade as far as I'm aware.


 I dunno. I kinda like the look of digitigrade on reptiles.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2011)

No legs or go home


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Skift said:


> No legs are go home


 :V No. I like nagas, but I like legs more.
Also updated


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

So how does an anthro not-naga snake work, then?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Icky said:


> So how does an anthro not-naga snake work, then?


 http://www.e621.net/post/show/132644/erection-hextra-kyma-looking_at_viewer-male-penis- (NSFW, obviously)
Legs :v Snake is just the species.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

Waffles said:


> http://www.e621.net/post/show/132644/erection-hextra-kyma-looking_at_viewer-male-penis- (NSFW, obviously)
> Legs :v Snake is just the species.


 
:I

Sooo just an anthro lizard with a snakey head?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it's okay to give them legs. No weirder than giving them arms, really. Ursula Vernon handled it pretty well here. (Unfortunately she seems to have deleted it from her actual gallery.) It's dated for Vernon and the foot's kinda wonky, but the design itself doesn't strike me as wholly unnatural. Again, not really any weirder than adding arms.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think it's okay to give them legs. No weirder than giving them arms, really. Ursula Vernon handled it pretty well here. (Unfortunately she seems to have deleted it from her actual gallery.) It's dated for Vernon and the foot's kinda wonky, but the design itself doesn't strike me as wholly unnatural. Again, not really any weirder than adding arms.


 I do like the thinner legs on that one.

I dunno, snakes are just one of those species that doesn't work well anthropohorphized. Like birds :v


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Icky said:


> I do like the thinner legs on that one.
> 
> I dunno, snakes are just one of those species that doesn't work well anthropohorphized. Like birds :v


 
Psh :v
I'm leaning towards legs right now but I'm THINKING about naga. Only a little.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Psh :v
> I'm leaning towards legs right now but I'm THINKING about naga. Only a little.


 
Oh, shut up, yours is fine.

I would go with legs, nagas are more snakelike but they have waay too much freaky porn :l


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't understand the point

If you want an "anthro snake" just make a lizard character


----------



## Waffles (Apr 30, 2011)

Skift said:


> I don't understand the point
> 
> If you want an "anthro snake" just make a lizard character


 :v
Lizards and snakes have different heads.
http://www.alanbauer.com/images/Critters Small/Garter snake head close-up.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1291/552066617_735940b382.jpg


----------

